# Bachman Engine repaint



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought this engine from Vic Smith here on MLS a while ago, this was another winter project, repainted and converted to battery power.

This is what it started out as, started to take it apart. 











Took the lettering off the Tender.










Put the Enhanced Critter Control in from Del Tapparo at G-Scale Graphics, battery from Rick at Cordless Renovations, I wanted the Enhanced Critter Control because I wanted station stops












Worked very well to take it apart and paint the pieces. 












More pieces, now I have to put it back together. 












Have to get it outside for a good pic. 











Lettering from Del at G-scale Graphics











If you look at the headlight, I could not take that apart to paint, thought I would break it. 











Took the wires from the engine(thanks to Stan Cedarleaf with the help) and wired it to the board. 











Heres where I put the charging jack and off/on switch. 












I tested the engine inside, runs great with the Critter Control, very easy to use, when I first started with it I thought it should go right away, being electronically challenged when I e-mailed Del and he told me the correct way to work it, it ran great! When you turn it on it goes right to the speed it was before, I did put on a sensor for stops, have not tried that yet, this engine will pull 2 passenger cars I got from Bubba at Martys last fall, thats why the station stops.


When I finish the passenger cars I will take more pics. 


Tom H


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Big improvement Tom !


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW Tom....That turned out great


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Tom. She looks wonderful.


----------

